# Trinket Box project for Mothers Day



## SignCrafter (Jul 21, 2011)

Decided to make a Trinket Box for a Mothers Day present, main box carcass is oak the inlay wood is unknown to me, just some scraps I had laying around. Finished with Danish Oil. Please let me know what you think and what I could have done to make it better!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like it........

Can't see any need to "improve"


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks pretty darn nice to me too!!


----------



## Flint Hilltopper (Feb 23, 2012)

She will love it.
But you misspelled MOM .:sarcastic:


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

G'day Signcrafter .
Very nice job there I like it .
Cheers Graham .


----------



## SignCrafter (Jul 21, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Have only made a few boxes so far, just have to hope my Mum (Mom) :sarcastic:
like it too! Just started work on a Pine Toy Chest for my Brother's new rugrat, have never attempted anything quite that large, around 1m by .5m. Should be quite a challenge. Thanks for the kind words, still very much a newbie when it comes to this kind of thing.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi SignCrafter,

Did you come up with the design or did you work from a plan?

That's a really neat box!! I'm sure you MUM will love it because you made it just for her.

Mike


----------



## SignCrafter (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi and thanks, no plan used I just kind of wing it and make up designs as I go along, some work out better than others of course.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the triangular flare at the bottom and the placement of the feet. Neat!


----------



## SignCrafter (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, the base of the box started off very differently to the finished item, 50% of the original is now sitting in the hoover!


----------

